# viking huskystar em10 / good machine?



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I am wondering if this is a good deal for $200. This is for sale nearby and we would like a machine to do small jobs such as 1 or 2 color school logos and names on knit beanies or shirts in small quantities such as 1 to 12 pcs.

I talked to the owner who bought it new in January of this year. It comes with everything pictured here. Manuals, software, thread.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

No, no, no, no, no!!! 

I have a Viking. It will take you a very long time to do one color, let alone a whole job. Plus at that price, there's something wrong. Those machines are not cheap. It should be well over a grand for it. If you want to do any type of embroidery, I would get a 4 needle, single head at the least. You really need a 6 needle or better. You don't want to have to change colors all the time.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry, just checked and new it's only about $600. That would be their bottom of the line machine. So now it is really a big fat *NO* !!!


----------

